# 6 inch Glider



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job good looking paint


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking paint!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job! Looking good


----------

